# Understanding the IP forwarding path (fast forwarding)



## smdb01us (Oct 28, 2021)

Howdy,

I have been, rather unsuccessfully, trying to find out a document that talks to the forwarding path of IP traffic for FreeBSD. I am particularly interested in understanding what the fast forward path is about and, if possible, understanding how pf interacts with the forwarding path.

If y'all have a handy link to share, it would be highly appreciated. Bests!

Krazy Ivan.


----------



## smdb01us (Oct 28, 2021)

BTW, I have watched and downloaded Olivier Cochard-Labbé's presentation, which is the closest to what I am looking for but I am hoping for a little more detail without having to read the source code.


----------

